# Original composition - The Sick Rose (music)



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Okay, here's a sample of an eerie setting of Blake - The Sick Rose - to music. As you can hear, it is an improvised piece. I don't take myself too seriously.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NH7KFPOJ
(You have to put the short code in the box).

I have to admit I am quite intrigued to know what people think of it.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

I tried to download this but was given the message file temporarily unavailable, maybe later.

3098


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey there,

It has done that a few times, but I find that clicking it again usually works. I just tried it myself, and it worked. Hope you enjoy it when it does come up. Very different from the other pieces.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

It worked that time, I listened to it 6 times, there's something very hypnotic about it.
What is the bed of crimson joy?

3098


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's the original poem:

O Rose, thou art sick! 
The invisible worm 
That flies in the night, 
In the howling storm,

Has found out thy bed 
Of crimson joy: 
And his dark secret love 
Does thy life destroy.

I'm sorry it is so addictive. It never meets a resolution that's the problem.


----------

